# Saw a few Colnagos at RAAM



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

At races and organized rides I'm always on the hunt for nice bikes especially Colnagos. In Oceanside, CA last week the hunt was on again. Here is what I found. The Dream is owned by the president of RAAM. The red C50 impressed me with it's subtle look...not a descriptive word that I would have expected to use before seeing it in person. I would seriously consider this scheme if I could afford it.

There were three others for which I have no pictures, unfortunately: a 2004 PR10 (more paint than 2005) blue flags C50 (my personal holy grail), a Cristallo with blue wagon wheels WH05, and a beautiful MXL in OOF with carbon fork. 

It's always fun to see Colnagos up close.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice! Thanks...the red one is gorgeous.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for that. Are you competing or just there for the start/stage?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ETWN Stu said:


> Thanks for that. Are you competing or just there for the start/stage?


I was on the crew of a four person team. We finished in just over seven days.


----------

